# Fuji vs "Big Brands"



## blake5982 (Jun 3, 2011)

On the recommen
dation of the folks over in the 29er's forum, I am cross-posting this question here as well. Thanks for any help!

I'm in the market for my first mountain bike (total noob) and have spent some time lurking on these boards as well as hitting up a few local bike shops to chat and ride a few bikes. I do have a road bike (Trek 1000), but am looking to get a mountain bike to ride the local trails and provide a more reasonable bike to casually ride around town with my girlfriend (she has a trek mtn bike). After hopping on a few 26ers and 29ers, I liked the "feel" of the 29ers, so that has been my focus. I am focusing on entry-level bikes...so something in the $6-700 range or so (willing to go up a few $100, if need be). So, enough story...my question is...my LBS has what appears to be an excellent deal on a Fuli Tahoe 29er 4.0 (<$700)...bike retails ~$1,000 according to website. However, how does Fuji rank as a brand vs. the "big boys" - Trek, Giant, Specialized, etc. I couldn't find much info on the 2011 Tahoe online anywhere.

I've ridden a Trek (Marlin) and Specialized (Hardrock 29er), but have not jumped on a Giant or Fuji yet. At the end of the day, after the "discount" on the Fuji Tahoe, they will all be comparably priced. But, considering the $1k retail on the Fuji...shouldn't it spec out considerably better than the Trek? Granted, I am a noob, but I'm not seeing ~$400 of difference between the two bikes. Is Fuji just doing the classic marketing scheme of building a $700 bike..."retailing" it for $1,000...and then "marking it down" to $700? Specs are below courtesy of BikePedia. Which bike is the best "value"? Which other bikes should I be considering? Thanks in advance for helping out a noob.

*2011 Fuji Tahoe 29'er 4.0*

Frame & Fork 
Frame Construction TIG-welded 
Frame Tubing Material Alloy 
Fork Brand & Model Suntour XCR 29", 100mm travel 
Fork Material Single 
Rear Shock Not applicable

Components 
Component Group Shimano Alivio 
Brakeset Tektro Novela brakes, Tektro linear-pull levers 
Shift Levers Shimano Alivio Rapid Fire 
Front Derailleur Shimano Alivio 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Alivio SGS top normal 
Crankset Shimano Alivio, 22/32/44 teeth 
Pedals Not included 
Bottom Bracket ES 25 sealed 
BB Shell Width Unspecified 
Rear Cogs 9-speed, 11 - 34 teeth 
Chain Shimano HG73 
Seatpost Oval M-200, 31.6mm diameter 
Saddle Fuji MTB w/steel rails 
Handlebar Oval M-200 double butted flat bar 
Handlebar Extensions Not included 
Handlebar Stem Oval M-200 RBT alloy 
Headset 1 1/2" to 1 1/8" Fuji

Wheels 
Hubs Fuji sealed 
Rims WTB Speed Disc, 32-hole 
Tires 29 x 2.1" WTb Prowler SL Race 
Spoke Brand Unspecified 
Spoke Nipples Unspecified

*2011 Trek Marlin*

Frame & Fork 
Frame Construction TIG-welded 
Frame Tubing Material Alloy 
Fork Brand & Model SR Suntour SF11 XCT V3, 100mm travel 
Fork Material Single 
Rear Shock Not applicable

Components 
Component Group Mountain Mix 
Brakeset Tektro Novela 
Shift Levers SRAM X.4 
Front Derailleur Shimano Altus 
Rear Derailleur SRAM X.4 
Crankset Shimano Altus, 22/32/42 teeth 
Pedals Wellgo ATB 
Bottom Bracket Unspecified 
BB Shell Width Unspecified 
Rear Cogs 8-speed, 11 - 32 teeth 
Chain Unspecified 
Seatpost Bontrager SSR, 27.2mm diameter 
Saddle Bontrager Evoke 1 
Handlebar Bontrager Approved Big Sweep 
Handlebar Extensions Not included 
Handlebar Stem Bontager Approved 
Headset 1 1/8" threadless Semi integrated

Wheels 
Hubs Front: Formula DC20, Rear: Shimano M475 
Rims Bontrager Ranger Disc, 32-hole 
Tires 29 x 2.1" Bontrager 29-2 
Spoke Brand Unspecified 
Spoke Nipples Unspecified


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The Fuji website has different specs for the 2011 Fuji Tahoe 4.0, but since you listed the bikepedia version, I'll use that for the purposes on comparing them.

1) The fuji has a tapered head tube and the Marlin does not. This generally translates to more accurate steering. It's not stated that the fork has a tapered head tube, so I would have to believe it doesn't. Still, advantage: Fuji

2) Fuji has a 9 speed drivetrain and the Marlin has an 8 speed drivetrain: Advantage: Fuji

3) Fuji comes with an 11-34 cassette and the Marlin comes with an 11-32 cassette. If you are climbing hills with 29" wheels, advantage: Fuji

4) The Fuji comes with an Alivio crankset (w/replaceable chainrings) and the Marlin comes with an Altus crankset (w/riveted in place chainrings). I especially like the Fuji's flexibility in this respect because in addition to being able to replace chainrings when they wear out, you could convert it to a 2x9 with a 22/36/bashguard setup (my personal preference for 9 speed 29ers). Advantage: Fuji

5) The Fuji comes with an SR XCR fork vs. the SR XCT fork on the Marlin. The XCR has a hydraulic design and the XCT does not. Advantage (slight): Fuji

6) The Marlin frame has the G2 geometry which many like, so in that sense, I could concede an advantage to the Marlin IF the bikes will always keep the stock fork. But if you ever plan to replace the fork on the Marlin, a G2 fork is not available aftermarket. You would have to find a used G2 fork, or maybe buy one through Trek?

Advantage (if bikes keep stock fork, and you prefer the G2 geometry, which is arguably subjective): Marlin
Advantage (if fork is going to be replaced): Fuji

All things considered, I'd say the Fuji has a sizable advantage over the Marlin, as it should given the price points. If paying MSRP, it is tough to say that the Fuji is a better deal per se given that the Marlin costs 61% of what the Fuji Tahoe 4.0 (29) does, but if you can get the Fuji for $700, it's not close to me. JMHO.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Yet again Jeff is correct nice answer Jeff:thumbsup:


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10850662

tektro draco hydraulic brakes, advantage; DB

the fuji is a good buy as well, it has good, decently light wheels which will be nice


----------



## blake5982 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yea..thanks Jeff. That was exactly what I was looking for.

I've also been keeping an eye on Craigslist for local used deals and actually tested one out the other day (Specialized Rockhopper Disc - 26 not 29). It made a few funny noises (brakes) and I think the fork was shot, so I passed. I'm thinking, with my inexperience, unless its an awesome deal on a used bike where I could replace some things and still come out ahead, I'm going stick with the piece of mind that comes with a new bike and LBS/warranty backing.


----------

